
On the Phenomenon of Bullshit Jobs - DyslexicAtheist
http://strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs/
======
CarolineW
There have been substantial discussions of this in the past - anyone who
values the collective wisdom of HN might find value in looking them over:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8561080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8561080)
(381 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6236478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6236478)
(349 comments)

There have been other submissions with rather less discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12157443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12157443)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11560420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11560420)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11016695)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9999935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9999935)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9723368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9723368)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9602893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9602893)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9250058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9250058)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9117291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9117291)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8944612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8944612)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8205697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8205697)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6766926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6766926)

